# teen attacks female bus driver



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2009)

warning disturbing. 
total waste. needs to be put down like a mad dog.





YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK.

Why the hell didn't those guys just fucking punch him!?

What the fuck was the point of that. Do you know if the kid has been sentenced yet?


----------



## jkhnwspec (Mar 16, 2009)

It would appear that he does have a court date in his future.

Boy charged in Kalamazoo school-bus driver beating; Watch the video - Kalamazoo News - The Latest News, Blogs, Photos & Videos ??? MLive.com


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2009)

wow - what a fucking n word that kid is...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2009)

I just do not remember such a lack of respect for adults when I was a kid, it seems like it keeps getting worse with each generation...in my parents generation school teachers were allowed to hit/spank the kids, and I believe that fear alone helped keep them in line. My dad told me stories of how he got his hands smacked with a ruler and even going to the principal office and getting his ass wacked with a paddle.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 16, 2009)

He was charged as a juvenile with misdemeanor assault and battery five times between April 2005 and March 2006, Kalamazoo County Circuit Court Family Division records show. Four of the prior incidents involved assaults on women

nice.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 16, 2009)

Man I'd beat the fuck out of that kid. Knock some fucking sense into his tinny little brain.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't understand why that kid felt he needed to assault the bus driver.


Why are people so violent all the time?
Fucking annoying.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 16, 2009)

We had several punk-ass kids like that when I went to school.  For one reason or another they think everyone thinks they are pussies so they have to act out all the time.  One kid I played football with and had to go over to his house to practice some plays.  We were running thru the plays and one of his neighbors, an older scrawny white guy came over to toss the ball to us to help.  He threw the ball a little too hard for the punkass kids taste so he started throwing a tantrum and tried to sucker punch the man.  Well this guy was quick and kneed him right in the nose, punkass just dropped to his knees and started bawling, then got up and ran to his house like Red in Friday.  He then came out and tried to threaten me not to tell anyone he was crying, talking about getting his gun and having his "gang jump me".....  A few years later he got shot by his Ex-GF because she was sick of him beating her.....


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2009)

This is the same type of kid that gets arrested, mouths off to the cop and kicks their shoe off at them and then the cop goes in and teaches the kid a lesson - yet you defend the kid then.  But now, when the kid acts up like this, everyone says "look at that kid.  what a bad kid!"

Pleeeeeaaaase.

patrick


----------



## largepkg (Mar 16, 2009)

Good point Patrick.

Although at this point this kid is a lost cause. You could beat his ass and the only thing he'd think about is how to get even.

Now if we could have caught him after his first offense and given a good beat down maybe... nah he's still a fuck up.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2009)

Hahaha - I completely disagree, Patrick.

We're talking about a girl, who as far as I know, did nothing wrong, and some punk ass nig who can't control himself.

It's a completely different situation.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 16, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Hahaha - I completely disagree, Patrick.
> 
> We're talking about a girl, who as far as I know, did nothing wrong, and some punk ass nig who can't control himself.
> 
> It's a completely different situation.



That's fine.  You can disagree.  But what I am saying is that these are the same type of snot nose punks that pull that shit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2009)

Let me get this straight.

People who do nothing wrong and show their displeasure with being held against their will in a non-violent manner and then are brutally beaten are similar to people who have had numerous run-ins with the law, were forced to go to a special school for fucktards, and eventually beat the shit out of a poor little lady bus driver?

I don't see how they're similar.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> We're talking about a girl, who as far as I know, did nothing wrong, and some *punk ass nig* who can't control himself.



Is it safe to say that the reason the "n word" is still used today is because of people like this kid?

I only say it in a joking manner amongst my closest friends or about a person who doesn't deserve to breathe like this kid.  If this kind of thing didn't happen regularly in the black community, would the word continue to be used today?

This could be just a ridiculous thought (I seem to have those from time to time) but IMO, there is no better word to describe this motherfucker.  The kid should be hung.  He's a disgrace to the human race.


----------



## maxpro2 (Mar 16, 2009)

P-funk said:


> This is the same type of kid that gets arrested, mouths off to the cop and kicks their shoe off at them and then the cop goes in and teaches the kid a lesson - yet you defend the kid then.  But now, when the kid acts up like this, everyone says "look at that kid.  what a bad kid!"
> 
> Pleeeeeaaaase.
> 
> patrick



This post is frightening. The job of the police is not to teach lessons. We do not live in a vigilante police state where police can make the arrest and enact the punishment as well. Police make the arrest and courts try them, and then provide the punishment that is neither cruel nor unusual. 

If a cop was on that bus, I would not want him to lay the smackdown on the attacker and really teach the kid a lesson. I would expect him to stop the attack and arrest him. That is the only job of the police.

Not only is your post ignorant to everything that this country was founded on, but it doesn't make any sense. Are you saying we should preemptively beat down every kid who appears to fit a certain profile in order to possibly avoid these types of occurrences? What the hell point are you trying to make?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2009)

Prince said:


> I just do not remember such a lack of respect for adults when I was a kid, it seems like it keeps getting worse with each generation...in my parents generation school teachers were allowed to hit/spank the kids, and I believe that fear alone helped keep them in line. My dad told me stories of how he got his hands smacked with a ruler and even going to the principal office and getting his ass wacked with a paddle.



thats the point, you HAD a dad.  this fuckin punk probably doesnt know who his father is.  thats the problem is the lack of family structure now days imo.

and to maxpro2, i think this kid should have his fucking head cut off with a dull knife.  send him to the fucking jihadi's


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2009)

I agree, P.

Clearly, what the courts have done thus far to this punk hasn't been enough.

He needs to be physically harmed and taught a lesson that way.


----------



## maxpro2 (Mar 16, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> I agree, P.
> 
> Clearly, what the courts have done thus far to this punk hasn't been enough.
> 
> He needs to be physically harmed and taught a lesson that way.



Well clearly, you're speaking out of your ass because that would never happen in America. America doesn't torture perpetrators. If you want that style of justice, go live in the Middle East.


----------



## maxpro2 (Mar 16, 2009)

PreMier said:


> and to maxpro2, i think this kid should have his fucking head cut off with a dull knife.  send him to the fucking jihadi's



No shit, I'm sure there is not one person who feels differently, including myself. We can all *think* that. But to realistically operate under the belief that police should punish people with beatings is absurd... especially the belief that if we beat down teens who are rowdy then we can prevent such kind of occurrences in the future.... or that because this happened on this bus means that the other officer was justified in beating down the teen who kicked a shoe at him.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2009)

maxpro2 said:


> Well clearly, you're speaking out of your ass because that would never happen in America. America doesn't torture perpetrators. If you want that style of justice, go live in the Middle East.



Not talking out of my ass at all.

I realize that the eye for an eye punishment that this kid deserves will never happen but for some people I think it's necessary.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 16, 2009)

Wow , just wow. around 1:50 you can hear a girl in the background saying something about "She wouldn't gotten beat if she werent racist" or something like that. I think that is what sparked this kid to start beating this old lady (which is totally unacceptable).


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 16, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> He was charged as a juvenile with misdemeanor assault and battery five times between April 2005 and March 2006, Kalamazoo County Circuit Court Family Division records show. Four of the prior incidents involved assaults on women
> 
> nice.



That kid's head should have been bouncing off the curb.

you dont hit women.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 16, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> you can hear a girl in the background saying something about "he wouldn't gotten beat if she werent racist" or something like that.


I thought people are not allowed to use racial slur at work place.  I hope they will fire this racist woman.  As for this kid, they should find him a good mentor from Big Brothers and Big Sisters.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 16, 2009)

Well i don't know about beating the piss out of defenseless restrained prisoners but i can see how a nice smack from an older adult puts little shit heads in their place. When i was a kid, and i think i really caught the tail end of this social hierarchy, if i mouthed off to an adult and got smacked i shut my mouth because if i told my parents that an adult smacked me they would smack me because they knew i was mouthing off or being a dick.

Nowadays you got kids throwing shit at teachers in school (i'm talking big ass books and chairs, not spit balls for shits and giggles) knowing that if the teacher puts a hand on the kid the teacher will probably be fired or some shit. Kids now a days have this idea that they are better than adults and can do whatever they want with BS consequences. The kid that threw a chair at a teacher was suspended...suspended! Kids like that don't want to go to school! Giving them a reason to not go to school is not a fucking punishment. Now had that kid been brought up in the old days, where a spit ball would get you whacked with a yard stick across your hand/ass he would never even THINK of MOUTHING OFF much less throwing shit. I would never even THINK of attacking an older woman, she could call me a kyke, faggot, bitch ass, son of a whore etc and even the THOUGHT of hitting her wouldn't cross my mind.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 16, 2009)

Yanick said:


> . I would never even THINK of attacking an older woman, she could call me a kyke, faggot, bitch ass, son of a whore etc and even the THOUGHT of hitting her wouldn't cross my mind.



Thats the difference.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 16, 2009)

True.

I still don't think I could hit my kids, regardless of the situation.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2009)

Bring back physical punishment in schools.

When i went to school i was sick of all the shit Yanick was talking about aswell. Kids mouthing off to the teachers, literally swearing in their faces, and there was nothing a lot of them could do.

One teacher punched through the blackboard and screamed. That got the message across. Nobody played up in his classes for a good long while.

That one little violent event did more than any detention or suspension ever could.

Kids like this fucker wont care about suspension, wont care about expulsion, and won't turn up to detention.

This guy is a coward, and a moron, and a waste of genetic material.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 17, 2009)

Prince said:


> My dad told me stories of how he got his hands smacked with a ruler and even going to the principal office and getting his ass wacked with a paddle.



I got paddled, I think it stopped when I hit 2nd or 3rd grade.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't understand why people like this are even kept alive.  What good do they offer the world?  EXECUTE.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 17, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Bring back physical punishment in schools.
> 
> When i went to school i was sick of all the shit Yanick was talking about aswell. Kids mouthing off to the teachers, literally swearing in their faces, and there was nothing a lot of them could do.
> 
> ...



These are reasons why i have mixed feelings about going into teaching. Im looking to do it in some urban areas where students are at high risk for failure for a while.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2009)

I Are Baboon said:


> I don't understand why people like this are even kept alive.  What good do they offer the world?  EXECUTE.



even the earth has it's parasites. in living body we know to kill them for the good of the animal but why we do not kill parasites upon a society is beyond me.  not only do they do their damage with their crimes they continue to damage society with the unfucking believable amount of resources it takes to babysit them in a prison. 

EXECUTE + 1


----------



## KelJu (Mar 17, 2009)

P-funk said:


> This is the same type of kid that gets arrested, mouths off to the cop and kicks their shoe off at them and then the cop goes in and teaches the kid a lesson - yet you defend the kid then.  But now, when the kid acts up like this, everyone says "look at that kid.  what a bad kid!"
> 
> Pleeeeeaaaase.
> 
> patrick




Wait a minute. Lets not confuse a kid being disrespectful with a kid who is a violent criminal. The two situations don't even compare. 

Also, that kid is a lost cause. He isn't a criminal because he never had his ass beat by the cops, and an ass beating by the cops isn't going to make him into a respectful citizen. 

His parents and friends made him a nigger criminal, not the restrictions on what a cop is and isn't allowed to do. I can't believe someone of your intelligence would even try to make that comparison.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 17, 2009)

Mudge said:


> I got paddled, I think it stopped when I hit 2nd or 3rd grade.



Lol, my teachers beat the shit out of us until we graduated. The funny thing was physical violence didn't even make us think twice. It only made us work harder to not get caught.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 17, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> you dont hit women.


You don't hit anyone not just women.  If you show more respect to women than men, then it is gender discrimination against men.  Women are not more special than men, they are equal.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 17, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Lol, my teachers beat the shit out of us until we graduated. The funny thing was physical violence didn't even make us think twice. It only made us work harder to not get caught.




but it helps. I mean when I was in school in the middle east..teachers there were cruel I mean they'd beat you to relieve their own stress and no one could say anything. not the police, not your parents. Kids are kids, and some come out bad but scaring them put the kids I went to school in a position they respected almost every adult. 

Its like what my friends says "if you dont hit your kid, let him grow up the way he wants without knowing whats right or wrong, he'll grow up to leave you and say fuck you when you ask how he is doing".


----------



## brogers (Mar 17, 2009)

P-funk said:


> This is the same type of kid that gets arrested, mouths off to the cop and kicks their shoe off at them and then the cop goes in and teaches the kid a lesson - yet you defend the kid then.  But now, when the kid acts up like this, everyone says "look at that kid.  what a bad kid!"
> 
> Pleeeeeaaaase.
> 
> patrick



The two situations are not even remotely comparable.

One instance is a teenager assaulting a middle aged woman bus driver without provocation.

The other instance is a 15 year old girl who, while in a jail cell and being guarded by two larger male police officers, kicked her shoe off after being told to remove her shoes, and it glanced a police officers hand.  The police officer then rushed in her cell and beat the shit out of her, despite her presenting no threat.

How you can make that comparison boggles my mind.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Lol, my teachers beat the shit out of us until we graduated. The funny thing was physical violence didn't even make us think twice. It only made us work harder to not get caught.



really, I thought that was illegal?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2009)

brogers said:


> The two situations are not even remotely comparable.
> 
> One instance is a teenager assaulting a middle aged woman bus driver without provocation.
> 
> ...




I am not comparing the situation.  It boggles my mind that you cannot read.

I am comparing the way people react to the two situations and just saying that these are the sort of kids that feel they can do whatever they want, yet if we see a situation unfold where the kid is on the receiving end of wrong-doing, we stick up for the kid.

patrick


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 17, 2009)

people usually side with the victim/s.

internet


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 17, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> wow - what a fucking n word that kid is...



You do know that kid is not Black right?
I saw the original and he looked white to me, just look at his white arms.
I don't think ashy hands get that white.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 17, 2009)

in this case I don't know any other way than to side with the victim.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> but it helps. I mean when I was in school in the middle east..teachers there were cruel I mean they'd beat you to relieve their own stress and no one could say anything. not the police, not your parents. Kids are kids, and some come out bad but scaring them put the kids I went to school in a position they respected almost every adult.
> 
> Its like what my friends says "if you dont hit your kid, let him grow up the way he wants without knowing whats right or wrong, he'll grow up to leave you and say fuck you when you ask how he is doing".


There is a difference between respect and fear.....


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 17, 2009)

YouTube Video











this second one is long but a little funny.





YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You do know that kid is not Black right?
> I saw the original and he looked white to me, just look at his white arms.
> I don't think ashy hands get that white.









YouTube Video











go to 2:54. sure looks black to me.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 17, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His face is blurred out, I saw the original.
I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2009)

YouTube Video











mom's black.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 17, 2009)

He must be half, his arms are white.

He is being described as a Mexican, a White and a Black.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 17, 2009)

well white, black or brown he's def a violent little shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 17, 2009)

True, his color is irrelevant, but the crap he did is not.

Next time a white kid does this we should say the C word just to be fare.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> He must be half, his arms are white.
> 
> He is being described as a Mexican, a White and a Black.


just because its a shitty camera.. the kid is black.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 17, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> You don't hit anyone not just women.  If you show more respect to women than men, then it is gender discrimination against men.  Women are not more special than men, they are equal.



if i ever get to meat you then i will beat your ass [/internet tough guy]


----------



## Chubby (Mar 17, 2009)

PreMier said:


> if i ever get to meat you then *i will beat your ass* [/internet tough guy]


Looks like you are 'the internet tough guy' to me.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 17, 2009)

chobby smells like danny. I SMELL TROLL.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 18, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> You don't hit anyone not just women.  If you show more respect to women than men, then it is gender discrimination against men.  Women are not more special than men, they are equal.


The criteria under which I would hit a woman is far more severe than the criteria under which I would hit a man.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 18, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> The criteria under which I would hit a woman is far more severe than the criteria under which I would hit a man.


That is a gender discrimination against men.  Men and women should be treated equal not differently.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> True, his color is irrelevant, but the crap he did is not.
> 
> Next time a white kid does this we should say the C word just to be fare.



point taken - what a cunt that kid is


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Next time a white kid does this we should say the C word just to be fare.



You're going to call the kid a "Caucasian"?


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 18, 2009)

Kids nowadays!

In this day and age, there's seems to be no more innocense in youth.
Times it appears have shifted towords the worse. It receives many reasons for this change, but I say, discipline begins with lessons taught at home.
I bet that kid was raised by a single mother, and is able to do whatever he wants at home. There is no better role model for a juvenile male, than a father figure. A good father figure anyway who teaches right from wrong.

That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> You're going to call the kid a "Caucasian"?




um methinks "cracker"


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 18, 2009)

a bipolar cunt lol.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 18, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> um methinks "cracker"



Bingo!
I just think we should be fare. These Red Sox people ....you have to keep them in line.


----------



## Nachez (Mar 21, 2009)

its obvious he had no father growin up to straighten his ass out.


----------



## T_man (Mar 21, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Is it safe to say that the reason the "n word" is still used today is because of people like this kid?
> 
> I only say it in a joking manner amongst my closest friends or about a person who doesn't deserve to breathe like this kid.  If this kind of thing didn't happen regularly in the black community, would the word continue to be used today?
> 
> This could be just a ridiculous thought (I seem to have those from time to time) but IMO, there is no better word to describe this motherfucker.  The kid should be hung.  He's a disgrace to the human race.



dont say it.

i'd have loved to be on that bus. I would just aim a nice little punch just under his ear on his jaw line and sparked that fucker out in one strike


----------



## T_man (Mar 21, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> even the earth has it's parasites. in living body we know to kill them for the good of the animal but why we do not kill parasites upon a society is beyond me.  not only do they do their damage with their crimes they continue to damage society with the unfucking believable amount of resources it takes to babysit them in a prison.
> 
> EXECUTE + 1



Where do you draw the line?? I'm sure you've done something bad in your life and should you have been executed for it??
And don't use the "it wasn't as bad as that" excuse or else he can use the "there are people who do worse than me, eg murder"

Life isn't for you to decide when it goes


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2009)

T_man said:


> Where do you draw the line?? I'm sure you've done something bad in your life and should you have been executed for it??
> And don't use the "it wasn't as bad as that" excuse or else he can use the "there are people who do worse than me, eg murder"
> 
> Life isn't for you to decide when it goes



please, he's a fucking little scumbag and he won't EVER be anything but. he's dangerous, a parasite. your pity could very well mean your mom or sister are in his line of fire next, do you want that? or do you want to pay to keep him in a cage the rest of his life to keep them safe? 

people like him _should_ be exterminated and i draw the line at the very spot his right to be free infringes upon another's right to not be harmed by him. bang bang too bad sorry bye bye.


----------



## T_man (Mar 21, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> please, he's a fucking little scumbag and he won't EVER be anything but. he's dangerous, a parasite. your pity could very well mean your mom or sister are in his line of fire next, do you want that? or do you want to pay to keep him in a cage the rest of his life to keep them safe?
> 
> people like him _should_ be exterminated and i draw the line at the very spot his right to be free infringes upon another's right to not be harmed by him. bang bang too bad sorry bye bye.



he's someone's son, someone's brother, someone's father potentially lol
would u like ur dad or brother or any relative to be executed for something like punching a bus driver??
she was being racist anyways

i'm not defending him lol, if you see my first post i would have liked to have hit him myself but execution should not even be on your mind


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> please, he's a fucking little scumbag and he won't EVER be anything but. he's dangerous, a parasite. your pity could very well mean your mom or sister are in his line of fire next, do you want that? or do you want to pay to keep him in a cage the rest of his life to keep them safe?
> 
> people like him _should_ be exterminated and i draw the line at the very spot his right to be free infringes upon another's right to not be harmed by him. bang bang too bad sorry bye bye.



people like t man are dense.  just like a lot of reporters and shit.. and they wont understand until something happens to them or someone close to them.  because if that was my mom/wife/sister that got beat, i would be in jail.  its like that movie with samuel l jackson.. a time to kill


----------



## T_man (Mar 21, 2009)

PreMier said:


> people like t man are dense.  just like a lot of reporters and shit.. and they wont understand until something happens to them or someone close to them.  because if that was my mom/wife/sister that got beat, i would be in jail.  its like that movie with samuel l jackson.. a time to kill



yea you'd be in jail where when little wing is president you can get executed 

win/win situation really

think about it, if someone punches someone else and you can JUSTIFY their execution, then surely someone being racist to you can be justified by hitting them


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2009)

this kid has a history of violence against women.. and here he is acting out again.  and i have to pay for his bullshit antics because he is going to end up in jail.  

and damn straight.. this video fucking pisses me off.. i would really hurt this kid if he did this to one of my family members.


----------



## T_man (Mar 21, 2009)

PreMier said:


> this kid has a history of violence against women.. and here he is acting out again.  and i have to pay for his bullshit antics because he is going to end up in jail.
> 
> and damn straight.. this video fucking pisses me off.. i would really hurt this kid if he did this to one of my family members.



i would hurt him too


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2009)

T_man said:


> i would hurt him too



someone _said_ the woman was being racist i have yet to see or hear any proof of that. and there is a big difference between a repeat offender and a crime of passion that occurs after the vicious beating of someone you love. there _is _such a thing as a righteous kill and my laws would make room for that. i want to rid society of the scum that brings it to it's knees not the men with the guts to fight that scum. 

hurting him is only going to piss him off and his next attack will be more violent. don't block the weeds sunlight, pull it out by the fucking roots n _burn_ it. _solve_ the problem don't push it around on your plate.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 21, 2009)

the only thing pity and mercy will do for that little shitbag is give him the opportunity to hurt a lot more people. he'll end up killing someone our laws and legal system OUGHT to have the balls and the bite to protect. fuck him. kill him.


----------



## T_man (Mar 21, 2009)

mm no i dont think theres any such thing as a righteous kill.
and i dont think he started attacking her without provocation. there must have been something significant for him to react like that

killing a criminal is as bad as the murder they commited, as they would have had a reason too.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2009)

T_man said:


> mm no i dont think theres any such thing as a righteous kill.
> and i dont think he started attacking her without provocation. there must have been something significant for him to react like that
> 
> killing a criminal is as bad as the murder they commited, as they would have had a reason too.



as i understand it the kids in the back of the bus were yelling threats at her and she turned off the heater so what they were saying could be recorded. 

the thing is a lot of beatings and murders even crimes in general are getting committed for thrills. you think not? watch the video of the kids who filmed themselves murdering a transient. they killed a bunch of people they didn't even know for fun. the more lenient we are with these freaks the more of them there are.

stop reacting like a criminal. you're kinda touchy.


----------



## T_man (Mar 22, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> *stop reacting like a criminal. you're kinda touchy*.



shit you're onto me! 

hey i'm thumbs up for punishment, just not execution


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> the only thing pity and mercy will do for that little shitbag is give him the opportunity to hurt a lot more people. he'll end up killing someone our laws and legal system OUGHT to have the balls and the bite to protect. fuck him. kill him.


I say lock him in a room with a window and the open ocean as his view.  Only thing in the room is an electronic piano, books on how to play and speakers embedded in the ceiling playing calming songs.  After awhile he will learn to channel his rage and anger in a constructive form.  I believe everyone is an artist, as long as you have normal emotions.  Music can tame the most savage beast, look at the calming voice we use to train wild animals, it's like singing.   Maybe he isn't musically inclined but I think music leads us into exploring how to express ourselves.  Music is so many senses, you can feel it and the vibrations, you hear it,  you can imagine seeing things in your mind and some of us can see colors of sound , some songs can even trigger memories of smells and tastes.  Music is the ultimate artistic catalyst and I think we should use it as a tool to free prisoners from the prisons within themselves........Their will be some who are immune to all attempts to shatter the hardened crust around their hearts, or even past that their blood may have thickened so much that penetrating to free the flow may take too long.  I believe everyone deserves the chance to try to feel, to enjoy and to know they are alive and not in hell......


----------



## Chubby (Mar 22, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> fuck him. kill him.


One day, when your own kids will attack another person out of ignorance, at that time your reaction will be different than your reaction to this kid.  At that time, I don't think you will say, "fuck him. Kill him" to your own kids.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> One day, when your own kids will attack another person out of ignorance, at that time your reaction will be different than your reaction to this kid.  At that time, I don't think you will say, "fuck him. Kill him" to your own kids.



my kids have already consistently shown themselves to be above that. why do you see people as having no ability to honestly be decent human beings? not everyone is prone to behaving with no internal moral compass. you must surround yourself with really shitty unpredictable people.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I say lock him in a room with a window and the open ocean as his view.  Only thing in the room is an electronic piano, books on how to play and speakers embedded in the ceiling playing calming songs.  After awhile he will learn to channel his rage and anger in a constructive form.  I believe everyone is an artist, as long as you have normal emotions.  Music can tame the most savage beast, look at the calming voice we use to train wild animals, it's like singing.   Maybe he isn't musically inclined but I think music leads us into exploring how to express ourselves.  Music is so many senses, you can feel it and the vibrations, you hear it,  you can imagine seeing things in your mind and some of us can see colors of sound , some songs can even trigger memories of smells and tastes.  Music is the ultimate artistic catalyst and I think we should use it as a tool to free prisoners from the prisons within themselves........Their will be some who are immune to all attempts to shatter the hardened crust around their hearts, or even past that their blood may have thickened so much that penetrating to free the flow may take too long.  I believe everyone deserves the chance to try to feel, to enjoy and to know they are alive and not in hell......




in a perfect world yes, this is how it should be. reality says you're going to end up with one more loser singing about how he "ain't one to fuck with" 

when i was a kid i thought all crime and cruelty must come from a heart just too shattered to function properly, that love could reach through to the hardest of hearts and work a miracle. kinda hard to keep that frame of mind when you read a man stabbed his toddler in the back and threw him out the car window, a woman locked her kids in a car and watched them slowly sink to their deaths, some sleazy bitch kills her baby drugging her so she can go out whoring, grown men raping helpless babies because they believe it will cure their aids... some people just do not deserve our mercy, time or resources. you CANNOT save a rabid dog and some people just have rabid souls. the good deserve to be protected from the evil without being sucked dry in the process.


----------



## T_man (Mar 22, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> my kids have already consistently shown themselves to be above that. why do you see people as having no ability to honestly be decent human beings? not everyone is prone to behaving with no internal moral compass. you must surround yourself with really shitty unpredictable people.



As a mother.
You will never. ever. truly know your kids and what they have done

my mum things i'm an angel but shit i'm much much worse than she thinks.


----------



## T_man (Mar 22, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> in a perfect world yes, this is how it should be. reality says you're going to end up with one more loser singing about how he "ain't one to fuck with"
> 
> when i was a kid i thought all crime and cruelty must come from a heart just too shattered to function properly, that love could reach through to the hardest of hearts and work a miracle. kinda hard to keep that frame of mind when you read a man stabbed his toddler in the back and threw him out the car window, a woman locked her kids in a car and watched them slowly sink to their deaths, some sleazy bitch kills her baby drugging her so she can go out whoring, grown men raping helpless babies because they believe it will cure their aids... some people just do not deserve our mercy, time or resources. you CANNOT save a rabid dog and some people just have rabid souls. the good deserve to be protected from the evil without being sucked dry in the process.



If you beat a puppy and show it violence it will grow up to mercilessly attack people.

Human beings are a product of the environment around them.

You have no clue what people have experienced by those words of yours. People go through shit you cant imagine and end up losing the plot because of it yet you say it's down to their "joy"?? Nahh don't think so


----------



## maniclion (Mar 22, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> in a perfect world yes, this is how it should be. reality says you're going to end up with one more loser singing about how he "ain't one to fuck with"
> 
> when i was a kid i thought all crime and cruelty must come from a heart just too shattered to function properly, that love could reach through to the hardest of hearts and work a miracle. kinda hard to keep that frame of mind when you read a man stabbed his toddler in the back and threw him out the car window, a woman locked her kids in a car and watched them slowly sink to their deaths, some sleazy bitch kills her baby drugging her so she can go out whoring, grown men raping helpless babies because they believe it will cure their aids... some people just do not deserve our mercy, time or resources. you CANNOT save a rabid dog and some people just have rabid souls. the good deserve to be protected from the evil without being sucked dry in the process.


The world is perfect we just haven't realized that yet, it takes a perfect balance to keep these planets and galaxies juggled .....


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2009)

T_man said:


> If you beat a puppy and show it violence it will grow up to mercilessly attack people.
> 
> Human beings are a product of the environment around them.
> 
> You have no clue what people have experienced by those words of yours. People go through shit you cant imagine and end up losing the plot because of it yet you say it's down to their "joy"?? Nahh don't think so




that's cop out CRAP. i was beaten almost daily by a violent sadistic drunk from the age of 3 to 13. he thought it was a fucking fun game to kill my pets in front of me, torture them, try n make me bury them alive, send me into the woods with their mangled corpses then beat me for taking too long to bury them. it broke me in a lot of ways but it in no way turned me into a predatory human being that preys on my fellow man. not in any fucking way. the only thing i can't imagine is why you insist being a good person in spite of hard times is impossible because i'm proof it IS possible and so are my brothers. if you think hard times _always_ warp a person for the worse then you are not at all aware of the strength of the human spirit. you're completely talking out your ass. people have a _choice_ no matter what. i'm not violent, i don't resort to violence when it would be the knee jerk thing to do. 3 women knocked my -60 pound son out and locked him in the dark at his school. i handled it _legally_ without ever once losing my composure with any of them. not that it wouldn't have been satisfying i just am made of better stuff than my stepfather was. because i _decided_ to be. i know first hand some people are a plague upon the human race and the rest of us deserve to live free of them. 

you don't know dogs either. i'd see him hold a dog in a corner n punch it in the face till it passed out and those dogs never turned mean no matter how much they suffered at his hand. drag themselves around with a broken back n not so much as growl. you need to grow a spine cuz right now you're dragging yourself around without one making excuses where a man, or even a strong woman, doesn't need to make them.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2009)

T_man said:


> i'm much much worse than she thinks.



yea you can kinda surmise that by your song n dance for the criminal mind "oh boo hoo it's not MY fault".


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2009)

T_man said:


> Human beings are a product of the environment around them.



your stepping into dangerous territory with this one, this is absolute fucking bullshit, and people that say and believe this are completely ignorant.  people are what they make of themselves.  fuck this makes me mad.  no wonder i dont like open chat


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> that's cop out CRAP. i was beaten almost daily by a violent sadistic drunk from the age of 3 to 13. he thought it was a fucking fun game to kill my pets in front of me, torture them, try n make me bury them alive, send me into the woods with their mangled corpses then beat me for taking too long to bury them. it broke me in a lot of ways but it in no way turned me into a predatory human being that preys on my fellow man. not in any fucking way. the only thing i can't imagine is why you insist being a good person in spite of hard times is impossible because i'm proof it IS possible and so are my brothers. if you think hard times _always_ warp a person for the worse then you are not at all aware of the strength of the human spirit. you're completely talking out your ass. people have a _choice_ no matter what. i'm not violent, i don't resort to violence when it would be the knee jerk thing to do. 3 women knocked my -60 pound son out and locked him in the dark at his school. i handled it _legally_ without ever once losing my composure with any of them. not that it wouldn't have been satisfying i just am made of better stuff than my stepfather was. because i _decided_ to be. i know first hand some people are a plague upon the human race and the rest of us deserve to live free of them.
> 
> you don't know dogs either. i'd see him hold a dog in a corner n punch it in the face till it passed out and those dogs never turned mean no matter how much they suffered at his hand. drag themselves around with a broken back n not so much as growl. you need to grow a spine cuz right now you're dragging yourself around without one making excuses where a man, or even a strong woman, doesn't need to make them.



respect.


----------



## jmorrison (Mar 22, 2009)

I didn't have a father, was a big kid, pretty tough and was pretty much a worthless specimen of humanity.  Until I picked a fight with a bouncer at Club La Villa when I was 19 and got skull pounded for a good 10 minutes in front of about 150 people.

After that I was a pretty good kid.

Pretty surprising what a good ass-kicking can teach a young punk.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 22, 2009)

T_man said:


> If you beat a puppy and show it violence it will grow up to mercilessly attack people.


Look at my signature.



> Human beings are a product of the environment around them.


That is the source of the problem.  People are just too embarrassed to admit it.   



> You have no clue what people have experienced by those words of yours. People go through shit you cant imagine and end up losing the plot because of it yet you say it's down to their "joy"?? Nahh don't think so


This is nothing.  She once talked about killing mothers and children of illegal immigrants in very cruel way.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Look at my signature.
> 
> 
> That is the source of the problem.  People are just too embarrassed to admit it.
> ...







i hope you get killed by a repeat offender you a stupid cunt.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2009)

PreMier said:


> respect.



thanks


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> Look at my signature.
> 
> 
> That is the source of the problem.  People are just too embarrassed to admit it.
> ...




show me where i said that troll
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/96804-16-illegals-sue-arizona-rancher.html

you end up sounding like a real rocket scientist here 



dear retard,

i said i was going for a real mind fuck "deterrent". 

DETER 1     *:* to turn aside, discourage, or *prevent from acting*.


this would mean the obstacles placed along the border would prevent anyone from trying to cross due to fear of said obstacles. if no one is trying to cross no one gets hurt. DERRRRRR


----------



## Chubby (Mar 22, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> show me where i said that troll


You just did it for me.  


> i hope you get killed by a repeat offender you a stupid cunt.


I wish you happy and safe life.  I don't hate you, I just don't agree with you.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2009)

chobby192 said:


> You just did it for me.
> 
> *reading comprehension ZERO*
> 
> I wish happy and safe life.  I don't hate you, I just don't agree with you.




the idea of punishing criminals is to make the world a safer place. please research how many crimes are committed by persons that were taken into our legal system for _horrible_ crimes, then set free only to hurt more people. it's very humane to show love and compassion for them but really they do not care they would as soon cut your throat as not. misguided leniency causes too many innocent people to suffer at the hands of people we KNOW are dangerous. it's just stupid.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 23, 2009)

Chobby must live in la la land.

There are a lot of cases here in NYC where they give these criminals one too many chances and all they do is commit them over and over again.

What that kid did there hitting that lady repeatedly without remorse is not normal. He seemed to enjoy doing it and the fact he did it to an old defenseless lady.....


----------



## T_man (Mar 23, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> that's cop out CRAP. i was beaten almost daily by a violent sadistic drunk from the age of 3 to 13. he thought it was a fucking fun game to kill my pets in front of me, torture them, try n make me bury them alive, send me into the woods with their mangled corpses then beat me for taking too long to bury them. it broke me in a lot of ways but it in no way turned me into a predatory human being that preys on my fellow man. not in any fucking way. the only thing i can't imagine is why you insist being a good person in spite of hard times is impossible because i'm proof it IS possible and so are my brothers. if you think hard times _always_ warp a person for the worse then you are not at all aware of the strength of the human spirit. you're completely talking out your ass. people have a _choice_ no matter what. i'm not violent, i don't resort to violence when it would be the knee jerk thing to do. 3 women knocked my -60 pound son out and locked him in the dark at his school. i handled it _legally_ without ever once losing my composure with any of them. not that it wouldn't have been satisfying i just am made of better stuff than my stepfather was. because i _decided_ to be. i know first hand some people are a plague upon the human race and the rest of us deserve to live free of them.
> 
> you don't know dogs either. i'd see him hold a dog in a corner n punch it in the face till it passed out and those dogs never turned mean no matter how much they suffered at his hand. drag themselves around with a broken back n not so much as growl. you need to grow a spine cuz right now you're dragging yourself around without one making excuses where a man, or even a strong woman, doesn't need to make them.



No, you're that dog that doesnt have a spine and thats why you're not attacking anyone. (I'm not calling you a dog, just using the analogy). You were beaten past the point of hitting back and are now left permanently defenseless/not willing to hit back kinda thing. 

Infact, i feel you're just still bitter at your dad and want to take it out on every single criminal. I can see why you feel that way though, but if your dad didn't treat you like he did you wouldn't want to obliterate every single criminal.


----------



## T_man (Mar 23, 2009)

And I'm not saying let murderers walk free, infact I don't think murderers without a "legally" justified reason for killing someone, e.g. they were attacking them for being on their land, or they had seriously hurt family members, should walk free ever. I'm just against execution.

I don't think the legal system is harsh enough but on the other hand I'm glad there's no death penalty atleast here in England.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Mar 23, 2009)

P-funk said:


> This is the same type of kid that gets arrested, mouths off to the cop and kicks their shoe off at them and then the cop goes in and teaches the kid a lesson - yet you defend the kid then. But now, when the kid acts up like this, everyone says "look at that kid. what a bad kid!"
> 
> Pleeeeeaaaase.
> 
> patrick


 
Because it's the *law* to defend a suspect's rights. The justice system isn't designed for cops to issue their own vigilante justice. That's what courts and prisons are for. Punishment isn't supposed to come from beatings at the hands of the po po.

But anyhow, was that Chris Brown?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2009)

T_man said:


> No, you're that dog that doesnt have a spine and thats why you're not attacking anyone. (I'm not calling you a dog, just using the analogy). You were beaten past the point of hitting back and are now left permanently defenseless/not willing to hit back kinda thing.
> 
> Infact, i feel you're just still bitter at your dad and want to take it out on every single criminal. I can see why you feel that way though, but if your dad didn't treat you like he did you wouldn't want to obliterate every single criminal.



it takes a lot more spine and strength to *not* hit someone. and defenseless ha. not hitting someone doesn't mean i can't have them on their back on the floor and be sitting on their chest in two seconds. been there done that. my daughter walked away from someone trying to start a fight with her. walked away and walked away again. they were following her in a car and one girl kept getting out and walking behing Tesla saying horrible shit trying to provoke her. finally the girl laid a hand on her and Tesla knocked the living shit out of her leaving her with permanant scars. good for her. avoiding the use of violence doesn't mean you can't lay someone out when it's called for. not being an agressor does not mean you are weak.

i would like to turn *every* criminal around but you just can't. some are beyond reach. criminals are not the point of my beliefs. innocent people deserve to live free of this element in their lives without being sucked dry to house feed n entertain murders rapists child molesters. OMFG the horrible terrorists cut nick berg's head off. but we basically ignore shit like that our own citizens inflict on each other. where's the outrage there? in my opinion it is cowardly and weak to not deal with people who are nothing but a menace to society in a way that makes then no longer a factor at all. why the hell pay for their care? that's weak. if i had a crazy mean dog that was dangerous to my kids it would hurt like fucking hell to have to give up on it and have it put down but SOMEONE has to be the adult. stop believing in fairytales where all the bad guys turn good.

someone who has committed _numerous_ predatory acts against the population should be removed from it _without_ continuing to burden the population with their care.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 23, 2009)

T_man said:


> No, you're that dog that doesnt have a spine and thats why you're not attacking anyone. (I'm not calling you a dog, just using the analogy). You were beaten past the point of hitting back and are now left permanently defenseless/not willing to hit back kinda thing.
> 
> Infact, i feel you're just still bitter at your dad and want to take it out on every single criminal. I can see why you feel that way though, but if your dad didn't treat you like he did you wouldn't want to obliterate every single criminal.




there came a point many years down the road when my brothers were grown, and grown is one is 6'8" one is 6'6" at 5'9" i'm the runt... anyway, it was long after my mother divorced this man and we hadn't seen him in ages. my brothers ran into him and asked him if he wanted to go with them to a lake where we all went as kids. he said sure. he was old then and beat up by the years of alcoholism and my brothers towered over him. he was scared fucking shitless and i think he just went because a part of him knew he deserved hell for what he did to us. i'd have a some bruises after a beating with his belt but my brothers would be black blue n purple from the middle of their back down onto their thighs. literally unable to sit in a chair.


my brothers were just two nice boys giving a sorry, sad, lonely old man a ride to the lake. they felt pity for him and absolutely no need or hunger for revenge. they already had their revenge. they had grown up to be good men despite his abuse. none of us hate him, sure we hate what he did but the main thing that gets me is how he was has made it that for soooo many years he has had no one. his life is empty. no family, no friends, just a wheelchair and a bottle. fucking sad.


----------

